# BenQ XL2420T... so langsam kommts ;-) + Gewinnspiel



## hamburgcity (23. Oktober 2011)

*BenQ XL2420T! Mittlerweile Verfügbar!

Die BenQ XL2420TX Version (eingebautes Infrarot Modul für den 3D Modus inkl. 3D Brille) wird laut BenQ in Deutschland NICHT VERFÜGBAR sein!**
 
*BenQ stellt das neue Gerät vor: http://www.benq.de/press/news.cfm/cat/0/id/3659

BenQ.com Herstellerbeschreibung: http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/xl2420t

Gallery: http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/xl2420t/gallery Geizhals.de Link: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/696261

Im Moment (Stand 18.11.2011) wird das gute Stück 9x angeboten. Am teuersten bei Alternate (399 EUR.) Mittlerweile haben 6 Stores den Preis aneinander angepasst (369 EUR.) 

*STAND 18.11.2011* (kann sich jederzeit ändern)

*Nobo *NICHT VERFÜGBAR (Datum nicht angegeben)

*Atelco *NICHT VERFÜGBAR (Datum nicht angegeben)

*Computer Unicerse* NICHT VERFÜGBAR (Innerhalb 1-2 Wochen lieferbar)

*Amazon *NICHT VERFÜGBAR (ab dem 30.11 lieferbar)

*Voelkner *NICHT VERFÜGBAR (ab dem 29.11 lieferbar)

*Digitalo *NICHT VERFÜGBAR (ab dem 29.11 lieferbar)

*Conrad *NICHT VERFÜGBAR (ab dem 01.12 lieferbar)

*Alternate VERFÜGBAR*

*Cyberport **VERFÜGBAR*


----------



## TheReal (23. Oktober 2011)

350€ Olololol wenn ich gewusst hätte dass bald die ganzen neuen 3D Vision 2 Monitore kommen. Habe leider vor kurzem einen HPzr24w gekauft.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

hat doch eh nur einen billiges TN.Panel, davon gehe ich bei einem 3d Monitore aus.
Und 3d braucht man atm auch nicht, vorallem nicht 3D Brille


----------



## derP4computer (23. Oktober 2011)

Auch nur ein weiterer Monitor wie viele andere auch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ist angeben mit 2ms g-2-g, was ja mal gar nix aussagen. Wenn sie es ernst meinen würden dann hätten sie den r + f Wert angegeben! Von den Technischen Daten ist er nicht so der Überflieger aber mal die ersten Tests abwarten.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> hat doch eh nur einen billiges TN.Panel, davon gehe ich bei einem 3d Monitore aus.
> Und 3d braucht man atm auch nicht, vorallem nicht 3D Brille



Es geht hier nicht nur um 3D, sondern auch um die 120Hz-Technik.  Und die ist für Shooter-Spieler interessanter als der 3D-Effekt. BenQ hat mit dem XL2410T ein Spitzenprodukt abgeliefert. Dementsprechend hoch ist nun auch die Erwartung beim Nachfolger! 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon gespannt!


----------



## TheReal (24. Oktober 2011)

Was die Sache mit den TN Panels angeht. Ich muss sagen so schlimm sind auch nicht, hier wird oft übertrieben. Ich habe hier im Moments einen BenQ Xl2410T als auch einen HPzr24w und auf beiden Monitoren kann ich in Spielen je nach Farbe (besonders bei blauen Farben) deutliche Farbrisse sehen. Das sieht man besonders gut wenn man z.B in Fallout New Vegas in den Himmel sieht. Beim HP ist der effekt lediglich einwenig besser, trotz S-IPS Panel. Lediglich bei Fotots sieht der HP dann schon wirklich deutlich besser aus. Und der Schwarzwert vom HP ist auch nicht besser, bestenfalls gleich. Wenn man also 120Hz will sollte man sich von einem TN Panel echt nicht abhalten lassen. Und wer meint 120Hz nicht zu brauchen sollte natürlich zu IPS greifen.


----------



## ACDSee (24. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt. Habe mir vor einem Monat den 2410t gekauft und jetzt gibt es einen Nachfolger... Hoffentlich haben Sie das Menü überarbeitet, das wäre mein einziger Kritikpunkt.


----------



## StefanStg (24. Oktober 2011)

Weiß einer wann zufällig der rauskommt. Weil ich wollt mir einen neuen Bildschirm kaufen und eigentlich den Vorgänger bis ich den thead gesehen habe


----------



## hamburgcity (25. Oktober 2011)

Mittlerweile wird der Monitor unter Geizhals auf zwei Shops angezeigt und auf einem von den steht der 08.11 als Verfügbarkeitsdatum.


----------



## hamburgcity (27. Oktober 2011)

Soeben mit Alternate telefoniert. Der BenQ XL24*10*T (Der Vorgänger) wurde vor paar Tagen bei denen rausgenommen und bald soll der 24*20* online gestellt werden.


----------



## BBowl (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi @all,

bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach nem neuen Monitor und meine Entscheidung ist vorerst auf den XL2420t gefallen. Hätte allerdings noch eine Frage und zwar ob das Display matt oder glänzend ist.. Aus Erfahrung haben die meisten 3D Monitore ja ein glänzendes Display.. Hoffe auf Hilfe,

danke

BB


----------



## hamburgcity (27. Oktober 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Hi BBowl! Leider gibt es noch keine Tests zu dem Monitor und keine "offiziellen" Bilder. Kann mich jedoch auch nicht mehr erinnen wie das Display des 2410 war.
[/FONT]


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mal angefragt, ob PCGH den Monitor testet.  Bin mal gespannt was der so drauf hat.


----------



## HitmanFan (28. Oktober 2011)

Wuhu, gut das ich noch gewartet habe! 

BF3 ist schon hier, dann fehlt nur noch dieser Monitor.


----------



## hamburgcity (28. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ich hab mal angefragt, ob PCGH den Monitor testet.  Bin mal gespannt was der so drauf hat.


 
...und ich soeben bei Prad


----------



## HitmanFan (29. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ich hab mal angefragt, ob PCGH den Monitor testet.


 
Dsa wäre wirklich super!
Am Besten noch vor dem offiziellen Release, am 8.10.! 
Damit man nicht die Katze im Sack kauft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht nur um 3D, sondern auch um die 120Hz-Technik.  Und die ist für Shooter-Spieler interessanter als der 3D-Effekt. BenQ hat mit dem XL2410T ein Spitzenprodukt abgeliefert. Dementsprechend hoch ist nun auch die Erwartung beim Nachfolger!
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon gespannt!



Da bei mir eh ein neuer Monitor ansteht wäre ein schneller Test angebracht.


----------



## hamburgcity (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe soeben sehr Interessante Infos über das neue Stück gefunden (Quelle: INFOCOMERCIAL - BenQ presenta el revolucionario monitor LED ideal para gamers)
Übersetzt mit Google Translate:

Gamers wissen,  dass, um zu gewinnen, ob dunkel oder hell Szenen, die Sie benötigen, um  die totale Kontrolle über die Situation haben.   Und es erfordert Betrachtung der Feind in dem Augenblick, es erscheint  auf dem Bildschirm, ohne dass eine zweite, weil das den Verlust bedeuten  kann. *  Dazu integriert das BenQ XL2420T ein OSD (On Screen Display) mit  Touch-Bedienung ermöglicht dem Benutzer*, schnell die Monitor-Modi direkt  den Bildschirm berühren, ohne Drücken der Tasten sperrigen auf den  Seiten der Oberfläche.   Die OSD in 17 Sprachen angeboten, von zu wählen, ist eine unglaubliche  Kontrolle ermöglicht Anpassungen zeitnah und einfach, weil entweder die  Szene war sehr dunkel oder zu hell, und der Benutzer keine Zeit mehr mit  Einstellung der Kontrollen .   Darüber hinaus ist dieses Gerät das erste BenQ Monitor verfügt über  eine revolutionäre Welt, die Kontrolle OSD kann der Spieler an der Basis  des Monitors platziert werden, um Zugriff auf und ändern Sie alle  Parameter in der OSD.  Die OSD-Steuerung beinhaltet 3 Shortcut-Tasten und ein Scrollrad, um Anpassungen on the fly zu machen. 

   Mit einem modernen Design mit Holzkohle schwarz mit roten Akzenten und  einem gewölbten Boden durch das Bedienfeld des Hit-Film Star Trek  inspiriert, bietet XL2420T hervorragende Bildqualität und eine sehr edle  Optik.   Es ist vollkommen flexibel, da man die Höhe des Bildschirms anpassen  können, um die besten Blickwinkel wie die Kampfspiele bevorzugt.   Ihre dünnen Kanten sind ideal für die Befestigung mehrerer Monitore und  verwandeln sie in einen großen Bildschirm für ein Erlebnis  unvergleichlicher Panoramablick Spiel.   Die Auflösung von 1920 x 1080, eine Reaktionszeit von 2 ms und einem  dynamischen Kontrastverhältnis von 12 Mio.: 1 sorgen für Qualität und  unvergleichliche Leistung. 

   Der Versuch, mehr Komfort für Fans, die oft mit Kopfhörern spielen  bieten, enthält die neue XL2420T einen Haken auf der Rückseite, um den  Kopfhörer in einer Zeit der Nichtnutzung zu hängen.  In der Welt des Extreme-Gaming, wird die Monitor-LED die perfekte XL2420T.  Es kommt bereit, 3D-Bilder spielen und hat Verbindungen wie D-Sub und HDMI DVI-DL/DP. 

  Der Monitor ist XL2420T $ 479 US-Dollar notiert.  Kommt mit 3 Jahre Garantie und ist ab BenQ Händler in der Region in diesem Monat zur Verfügung.


----------



## hamburgcity (30. Oktober 2011)

Und so sieht das gute Stück nun aus:

http://s1.directupload.net/images/111030/h9ldp9gc.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:

BenQ Dota 2 Clash


----------



## HitmanFan (30. Oktober 2011)

Gewöhnungsbedürftiges Design. 

Ist da ein Loch im Standfuß? 
Und wenn ich richtig gelesen hab, sind das Touch-Screen Knöpfe, am Rand?

Was mich ebenfalls sehr interessieren würde, ist ob der Monitor schon den Empfänger für 3D Vision 2 integriert hat?


----------



## iP Man (30. Oktober 2011)

loch im standfuß sieht doch nice aus 
mir gefällts... aber noch zu teuer


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2011)

Hat er eigentlich einen Displayport?


----------



## Pixy (1. November 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob der BenQ XL2410T die 120Hz im 2D Modus nutzt oder ob diese nur im 3D Modus zur Verfügung stehen?

Dies ist zumindest bei den neuen Samsung S27A950 / 750 der Fall. 
Diese laufen also im normal Betrieb nur mit 60Hz.


----------



## MiseryOne (1. November 2011)

@Pixy

Ich hab hier 2x Benq XL2410T stehen. Die 120Hz stehen bei Anschluss an einen DualPort DVI mit entpsrechendem Kabel immer zur Verfügung, egal ob 2D oder 3D. Bei meinen alten NVidia (460 + 570) ging Dualport DVI an beiden DVI Portls, bei meinen ATI geht das nur an einem Port. Über HDMI geht kein 120Hz


----------



## Devil Dante (1. November 2011)

Also das neue Design gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut! Sieht endlich mal nicht so aus, wie jeder andere auch...


----------



## Pixy (1. November 2011)

MiseryOne schrieb:


> @Pixy
> 
> Ich hab hier 2x Benq XL2410T stehen. Die 120Hz stehen bei Anschluss an einen DualPort DVI mit entpsrechendem Kabel immer zur Verfügung, egal ob 2D oder 3D. Bei meinen alten NVidia (460 + 570) ging Dualport DVI an beiden DVI Portls, bei meinen ATI geht das nur an einem Port. Über HDMI geht kein 120Hz



Danke.
So kaufe ich mir keinen Samsung. 

500€ und dann nicht mal 120Hz im 2D Modus, die müssen irgendwas geraucht haben.


----------



## B3RG1 (2. November 2011)

Design ist schon sehr... ausgefallen.
Bei Hardwareluxx wurde erwähnt, dass er 3D Vision 2 unterstützen wird.


> Weitere angekündigte 3D LightBoost-Monitore sind Acers HN274HB und BenQs  XL2420T, die aber erst später erscheinen werden.


----------



## old-walker (2. November 2011)

Vielleicht ist ein Link vom Hersteller besser

BenQ Global | Products - LCD Monitors - XL2420T


----------



## HitmanFan (2. November 2011)

Mich wundert das Amazon den Monitor noch immer nicht gelistet hat.

Bin wirklich mal gespannt, ob er den nun am 08.November erscheinen wird... 

Danke für den Link old-walker.

Freue mich schon sehr auf den Monitor.


----------



## hamburgcity (2. November 2011)

Yo thx for link. War vor paar Tagen noch nicht da. Alternate hat den Monitor nun auch unter folgender Artikelnummer drinne:  V5LC69


----------



## Pixy (2. November 2011)

Allerdings ist dort der Liefertermin auf Dezember gesetzt.


----------



## hamburgcity (2. November 2011)

Ja obwohl man mir per Mail mitgeteilt hat dass sie noch Null Info darüber haben - wahrscheinlich einfach nur ein "Fake datum" eingetragen.


----------



## Pixy (2. November 2011)

Das könnte sein, lieber einen späteren Termin angeben, als ein früher Termin, der nicht eingehalten werden kann.
Dann wäre das Geschrei groß.


----------



## Gnampi (3. November 2011)

Hallo,

In Österreich gibt es einen Händler der den BenQ XL2420T ab 04.11.2011 auf Lager hat:
1AShop.at: BenQ XL2420T, 23.6", 1920x1080, 12.000.000:1, 2ms, VGA, DVI, HDMI, 3x USB, DP, 3D

Liefert laut Mailanfrage auch nach Deutschland.


----------



## hamburgcity (5. November 2011)

1. Haupteintrag EDIT.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2011)

Btw. der XL2420T*X* Hat das 3D Vision Modul schon eingebaut


----------



## hamburgcity (5. November 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Btw. der XL2420T*X* Hat das 3D Vision Modul schon eingebaut


 
Ach was??? Hast Du dazu einen Link? Habe grad auf der schnelle nichts gefunden.


----------



## old-walker (7. November 2011)

Beim TX ist das NVIDIA 3D Vision 2 Kit enthalten und beide Monitore sind 3D Vision 2 Ready.

Hier noch ein Link dazu (XL2420T/TX)


----------



## HitmanFan (7. November 2011)

Gut, dann wird wohl direkt der XL2420TX gekauft, wenn die Preise nicht zu sehr auseinander gehen sollten
und beide Zeitgleich erscheinen.

Amazon hat den XL2420*T *mitlerweile auch gelistet: BenQ XL2420T 61 cm widescreen TFT-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Allerdings scheint mir ein morgiger Release leider fast ausgeschlossen, den sonst hätte Amazon wohl schon mehr als nur den Namen drin, oder? 

EDIT: Bei Alternate scheint er in 1-3 Tagen verfügbar zu sein...allerdings ist er dort auch deutlich teurer und ohne das "X" hinter dem T.


----------



## old-walker (7. November 2011)

Hier ist noch eine News von Prad.


----------



## MrBeavis (8. November 2011)

Lohnt sich der Bildschirm auch wenn ich keinen Displyport anschluß an meiner Graka hab ?


----------



## hamburgcity (8. November 2011)

Prad soll die Tage ein Testgerät bekommen und hoffentlich recht schnell einen Testbericht rausbringen.


----------



## HitmanFan (9. November 2011)

War kurz davor mir den Monitor bei Alterante zu bestellen, da die allerdings stur auf ihrem Preis beharren, hab ich jetzt doch bei Amazon bestellt.
Mal sehen, wann er dort lieferbar ist. 

Hat den Monitor zufällig schon jemand Zuhaus und kann ein wenig berichten?


----------



## MaTzElUxE (10. November 2011)

Ich werd ihn warscheinlich morgen bekommen. Computeruniverse hat ihn für 369 drinne.


----------



## hamburgcity (10. November 2011)

Habe leider eine enttäuschende Nachricht zur TX Version (eingebautes 3D Infrarot Modul)

...
Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Der XL2420TX wird in Deutschland nicht auf den Markt kommen.
Dahingehend finden Sie auch nur Informationen zum XL2420T

Schade


----------



## Devil Dante (11. November 2011)

Schade, aber dann kauft man den eben im Ausland ...


----------



## hamburgcity (11. November 2011)

Auf die Frage in welchem Land die TX Version verfügbar sein wird  kam die Antwort dass es noch nicht sicher wäre. Im Internet finde ich so gut wie nichts dazu.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. November 2011)

> Die beiden neuen Modelle unterscheiden sich nur geringfügig voneinander:  der XL2420TX verfügt über einen integrierten IR-Sender und wird mit  3D-Brille ausgeliefert.


Quelle


----------



## hamburgcity (11. November 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle



Das ist mir ja bewusst. Der TX wird ja auch überall erwähnt, aber das war es auch. Keine Information wie er mit dem Modul z.B. aussieht, wieviel mehr er kostet etc.


----------



## hamburgcity (16. November 2011)

Sooooo! Monitor heute von Alternate angekommen! Optisch sieht er super aus, steht super stabil ABER... 1 Pixelfehler!!!  Nun fühle ich mich schon verarscht irgendwie wenn man so lange wartet. Klar, ist nur 1 Pixelfehler unten mittig. Aber ich glaube, sollte ich mich entscheiden den einen Pixelfehler zu übersehen, dass ich mich irgendwann total nerven wird! Ich habe einfach sowas von keine Lust das Ding wieder abzubauen, einzupacken und wegzuschicken boah!


----------



## StefanStg (16. November 2011)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Sooooo! Monitor heute von Alternate angekommen! Optisch sieht er super aus, steht super stabil ABER... 1 Pixelfehler!!  Nun fühle ich mich schon verarscht irgendwie wenn man so lange wartet. Klar, ist nur 1 Pixelfehler unten mittig. Aber ich glaube es wird mich nerven wie sau irhendwann. Ich habe einfach sowas von kein Bock das Ding wieder abzubauchen, einzupacken und wegzuschicken boah!


 
Und konntest du ihn schon ein wenig testen. Bin auch am überlegen mir einen zu kaufen nur findet man wenig Test im Internet


----------



## hamburgcity (16. November 2011)

Leider, leider nicht. Ich habe jetzt mehrere Tage frei und wollte den Monitor in Ruhe testen (habe sogar ein unboxing Video gemacht ), Fotos machen etc. und hier einstellen. Da ich aber so stinkig und enttäuscht war (vor Allem von der Aussage eines Alternate Mitarbeiters: zu wenig Pixel, kein Grund für eine Rücknahme. Ich: Dann mache ich bitte vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch. Mitarbeiter: Ja, das geht.)
Der Monitor ist bei Alternate zur Zeit im Zulauf. D.h. mit VIEL GLÜCK (geht heute noch raus mit der Post) erhalte ich einen neuen am Samstag.


----------



## Ozzelot (16. November 2011)

Lohnt bei so nem teuren Monitor dann nicht vielleicht sogar die Pixelfehlerprüfung, die es bei mindfactory z.B. für 19,90€ gibt oder gibt es sowas nicht bei alternate?


----------



## hamburgcity (16. November 2011)

Ozzelot schrieb:


> Lohnt bei so nem teuren Monitor dann nicht vielleicht sogar die Pixelfehlerprüfung, die es bei mindfactory z.B. für 19,90€ gibt oder gibt es sowas nicht bei alternate?


 
Gibt es bei Alternate leider nicht.


----------



## StefanStg (16. November 2011)

Ich finde is nur schade das so ein teurer Bildschirm pixelfehler hat und wenn er doch mal einen hat das sich alternate so dagegen streunt. Wünsch dir viel glück das der andere keine Fehler hat. Und das mit deinen Test hört sich echt gut an was du machen willst


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2011)

Sogar bei Alrt kann man den Monitor innerhalb von 14 Tagen im Geschäft zurückgeben wenn auch nur ein Pixelfehler auf taucht.


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

Wenn Alternate sich weigert, würde ich an den Support von BenQ herantreten. Die machen das sicher auf Kulanz.


----------



## hamburgcity (17. November 2011)

Zurücknehmen werden sie den auf Grund Widerrufsrecht. Hätte ich den nicht, wäre der 1 Pixelfehler kein Grund gewesen das Gerät zurückzuschicken. Wie StefanStg schon gesagt hat, man zahlt soviel Geld für den und dann sowas  
Mal schauen wie lange es dauern wird bis ich den neuen erhalte. Werde dieses Mal NUR das Display vorsichtig rausholen (keine Kabel, Ständer etc.) und es erstmal nur an das Single Link anschließen um zu schauen, ob nicht auch der Pixelprobleme hat. Sollte ich auch dieses Mal Pech haben ist der dann wenigstens innerhalb von 30 Sek. wieder OVP und geht so schnell wieder raus wie der angekommen ist.
lol und da alle guten Dinge drei sind... 
Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist war dass das gute Stück wirklich super stabil steht. Die neue Menüführung mit der "extra Maus" ist zwar cool, aber wenn man z.B. das Scaling benutzt und die "Auflösung" von Full auf z.B. 17" ändern möchte kann man nicht direkt zu 17" scrollen und es dann aktivieren. Man muss an allen anderen vorbei die sich automatisch aktivieren. Hoffentlich war das nur bei dem Scaling so.
Sonst empfand ich die Helligkeit als viel zu hell (naja, kein Wunder bei NVIDIA 3D LightBoost Technologie). Wobei ich auch noch nicht dazu kam das Ding dunkler zu machen weil ich den so schnell wie möglich wieder zur Post bringen wollte.


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

> Wie StefanStg schon gesagt hat, man zahlt soviel Geld für den und dann sowas


Naja, die Pixelfehleklasse spielt hier auch eine Rolle. Aber ich hoffe mal das bei dir alles gut geht.


----------



## Ozzelot (19. November 2011)

Würd mir ihn ja auch holen, aber leider gibt es ja noch keine gescheiten Reviews und günstig ist er auch nicht gerade. 
Und da ich dringend einen Ersatz für meinen alten 19" Röhremonitor brauche, dessen Auflösung meinen neuen Rechner nicht gerade fordert und ich auch gerne 120Hz hätte, werde ich wohl zum Asus VG236HE greifen, der is relativ Preiswert, hat 120Hz und es gibt eigentlich nur positive Reviews über ihn. Das spiegelnde Display wird mich persönlich wohl nicht stören.
Obwohl der BenQ sich ja schon lecker anhört.


----------



## hamburgcity (19. November 2011)

Warte auf jeden Fall ab. Prad und PCGames sind den im Moment am testen. Ich glaube nicht dass es lange dauern wird.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (19. November 2011)

So, melde mich dann auch mal hier.

Ich habe den Monitor und ich habe leider auch einen Pixelfehler. ganz rechts außen in der oberen Ecke. Jetzt ist die frage. Stören tut er mich jetzt eigentlich nicht. Aber ich weiß das irgendwann werd ich mich ärgern. 
Aber wenn ich den Monitor jetzt zurückschicke hab ich wieder 2 Wochen keinen Bildschirm hier.

Vom Bildschirm selber bin ich sehr begeistert. Steige aber von einem Alienware M15x FHD Display um. Also von der Qualität sind die beiden gleich. (Und das M15x hat ein hervorrangendes FHD Display)
Sonst von der Qualität bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## hamburgcity (19. November 2011)

MaTzElUxE schrieb:


> So, melde mich dann auch mal hier.
> 
> Ich habe den Monitor und ich habe leider auch einen Pixelfehler. ganz rechts außen in der oberen Ecke. Jetzt ist die frage. Stören tut er mich jetzt eigentlich nicht. Aber ich weiß das irgendwann werd ich mich ärgern.
> Aber wenn ich den Monitor jetzt zurückschicke hab ich wieder 2 Wochen keinen Bildschirm hier.
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus dass auch Du erst alles schön ausgepackt hast und den Monitor wie betoniert auf den Schreibtisch stationiert hast, bevor Du den Pixelfehler entdeckt hast. Auch ich stellte mir die Frage ob ich den ignorieren soll oder nicht. Hatte mich wie bereits erwähnt für das zurückschicken entschieden. Ich habe Glück dass der zur Zeit wieder verfügbar ist und höchstwahrscheinlich am Montag an mich rausgeschickt wird.
Dieses Mal werde ich die oberere styropor hälfte (auf der sich alle Kabel, Ständer etc befinden) vorsichtig herausnehmen und dann NUR den "nackten-Display" an mein jetziges Single-Link Kabel anschließen um zu prüfen ob nicht auch dieser von toten Pixel betroffen ist. Wenn ja, ist der Monitor innerhalb von 30 Sekunden wieder fertig zum zurückschicken.


----------



## B3RG1 (19. November 2011)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus dass auch Du erst alles schön ausgepackt hast und den Monitor wie betoniert auf den Schreibtisch stationiert hast, bevor Du den Pixelfehler entdeckt hast. Auch ich stellte mir die Frage ob ich den ignorieren soll oder nicht. Hatte mich wie bereits erwähnt für das zurückschicken entschieden. Ich habe Glück dass der zur Zeit wieder verfügbar ist und höchstwahrscheinlich am Montag an mich rausgeschickt wird.
> Dieses Mal werde ich die oberere styropor hälfte (auf der sich alle Kabel, Ständer etc befinden) vorsichtig herausnehmen und dann NUR den "nackten-Display" an mein jetziges Single-Link Kabel anschließen um zu prüfen ob nicht auch dieser von toten Pixel betroffen ist. Wenn ja, ist der Monitor innerhalb von 30 Sekunden wieder fertig zum zurückschicken.


 
Wieso steigst du eigentlich von deinem XL2410T um?


----------



## hamburgcity (19. November 2011)

Ich hatte den 2410 genauso lange wie den 2420. Es scheint als ob ich eine Pechsträhne durchlaufen würde. Der 2410 war tatsächlich Defekt. Er gab einen hohen, störenden Ton von sich.
Also ging auch dieser zurück. Kurz bevor man das Austauschgerät rausgeschickt hat, kamen die ersten Infos über Nvidia 3D Vision 2 und dem 2420 raus. Ich entschied mich also auf den neuen zu warten und stornierte die 2410 Bestellung.


----------



## HitmanFan (20. November 2011)

Ich hoffe nur, dass bald ein Test kommt...
Dann kann man notfalls noch stonieren und auf den 2410T zurückgreifen. :B

Denn der Test von PCGH ist ja wohl für die nächste Print-Ausgabe geplant und die dauert noch...


----------



## DocErle (20. November 2011)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass bald ein Test kommt...
> Dann kann man notfalls noch stonieren und auf den 2410T zurückgreifen. :B
> 
> Denn der Test von PCGH ist ja wohl für die nächste Print-Ausgabe geplant und die dauert noch...





...genau so gehts mir merh oder weniger auch. 

Hab mir nun auch den *BenQ XL2420T   *vorbestellt. Aber manhat ja auch 14Tage Rückgaberecht (je nach dem ohne kosten wo du kaufst bzw. bestellt hast).


----------



## hamburgcity (24. November 2011)

Sooo Leuds! Er steht vor mir und dieses Mal OHNE Pixel Fehler. Gerne würde ich ihn in den nächsten Tagen testen und etwas dazu schreiben. Ich habe jedoch ein kleines Problem. Ich habe k.A. was ich damals eingestellt hatte als ich noch den XL2410T hatte. Bilder sehen total schlecht aus. Ich habe z.B. einen HD Hintergrund dessen blauer Himmer normalerweise einen sauberen, klaren Übergang hat. Wie man auf dem Foto erkennen kann, kann man komisch "vierecke" sehen  Schaut Euch mal das Original hier an: New York Rush Wallpaper » Full HD Wallpapers und hier das, dass ich mit dem iPhone geschossen habe:

http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/8004/photowjr.jpg

PS: Es müssen irgendwelche Einstellungen sein. Ich hatte das Problem damals mit dem 2410T nicht. Mit dem alten Samsung hatte ich so ein ähnliches Problem bei dem Hintergrund nachdem ich den 2410 zurückgeschickt hatte. Hmmmm ich installiere mal die Treiber neu in der Zwischenzeit.


----------



## Domowoi (24. November 2011)

Ist das nur bei diesem Bild so? Sieht für mich eher nach jpeg Kompression aus.....


----------



## hamburgcity (24. November 2011)

Das ist es ja, alle anderen Fotos sehen ähnlich "schlecht" aus. Mein Schwiegervater hat SUPER Fotos mit seiner Spiegelreflex geschossen die echt genial von den Farben aussehen etc. Jetzt scheint es so als ob die Farben total im Arsch wären oder der Kontrast irgendwie im Arsch ist. Ich weiß nicht genau wie ich es beschreiben soll. Ich versuche noch ein paar Fotos zu machen.

PS: Hast Du das Fotos im Original auf der Seite angeschaut? Ich schaue es mir grad mit dem iPhone an und es sieht nicht mal annäherungsweise so schlecht aus wie auf dem PC.


----------



## hamburgcity (24. November 2011)

Dead Island sieht auch sehr schlecht aus. In einem Haus wenn ich nach oben schaue und mich die Maus hin und her bewege flackern schwarze Streifen in einer Stelle.

EDIT: Habe jetzt einfach mal den BenQ links und den Samsung T220 rechts hingestellt. Ich habe das Foto (ein Regenschirm) in die mitte verschoben d.h., auf beiden Monitoren ist jeweils die hälfte zu sehen. Ich bin ein bisschen geschockt. Aber schaut es Euch mal selber an:

http://www.directupload.nethttp://s1.directupload.net/images/111124/6qu8qyec.jpg


----------



## hamburgcity (24. November 2011)

Hier ein weiteres Foto. Achtet dabei wie klar blau das Hemd auf dem Samsung ist und wie gepunktet auf dem BenQ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocErle (24. November 2011)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Hier ein weiteres Foto. Achtet dabei wie klar blau das Hemd auf dem Samsung ist und wie gepunktet auf dem BenQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

@hamburgcity:  erstmal danke für deine Mühe hier Fotos zu posten
*irgend ein Spiele Bild mit soo "Splitt-Bild", wäre auch mal etwas was ich sehr gerne sehen würde !? 
(game völlig egal)
_________________


Mhhh vorausgesetzt die Einstellungen stimmen, deine G.-Karte in ordnung ist usw.,usw., 
...und das dann denoch wirklich ein so großer Farbunterschied ist, ...hinzu diese Fotos mit ner guten/besseren Spiegelreflex gemacht wurden, werd ich wohl meinen vorbestellten BenQ XL2420T wieder abbestellen. 

*Das sieht ja fast wie die guten alten C-64 Zeiten aus.* 


Gamer-Monitor & 120Hz hin oder her,... aber wenn ich mir das Hemd/Pullover _(links Bild)_ noch länger als 5.Minuten ansehe, bekomme ich nicht nur Augenkrebs 
(_und ich arbeite bzw. spiele im normalfall schon etwas länger am PC_)



*ps.*
...oder ist das schon der 3D-Mode ...und das ist die "*Räumliche Darstellung"*, eines Frottee Pullover (ohne Brille)  
weil für fast 400,-€ ...kann man ja soo ne Automatik erwarten


----------



## HitmanFan (24. November 2011)

Hattest du den bei dem Exemplar davor, der mit den Pixelfehlern, auch solche Probleme? 

Ansonsten kann es doch an sich nur an den Einstellungen liegen.

Der Desktop sieht ja wirklich schrecklich aus...

Leider dauert der PCGH Test noch ziemlich lange, ansonsten würd ich den auch erstmal abwarten...


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

Der Monitor ist deffintiv defekt! oO Der BenQ der bei meinem Händler im Ausstellungsfenster steht, hat nicht so ein mieses Bild. Und da läuft 3D Mark 11 in einer Endlosschleife.


----------



## hamburgcity (25. November 2011)

Moin,

so, melde mich erstmal mit einer Entwarnung. Der Grund für die total ätzenden Fotos war die „Gamer“ Einstellung. Ich finde das neue Menü zwar vom praktischen bedienen mit der „Maus“ und beleuchteten Tasten inkl. „Annäherungssensor“ (Tastenbeleuchtung geht an wenn der Finger ca. 1 cm davor ist) sehr gut, ABER das Menü selbst nicht so sehr. Der größte Grund für die persönliche Wertung dafür ist wohl meiner großen Enttäuschung zu verdanken. Der Monitor wird wohl mit dieser Standarteinstellung geliefert was meiner Meinung nach sehr unklug ist wenn man Eindrücke wie meinen vermeiden möchte.

Darüber hinaus (was wohl am nervigsten ist) ist die Tatsache das man unter „Picture Mode“ alle Einstellungen durchgehen muss wenn man z.B. von „Standard“ (ganz oben) in den untersten „RTS“ Mode wechseln möchte. Habe Euch dazu ein Video gemacht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2blDQ6YJig

Der Grund für das Missverständnis gestern; ich habe es im ersten Blick übersehen, dass man dort tatsächlich nach oben scrollen kann (Foto unten) da der 2410 von Werk aus auf Standard eingestellt war. Nunja, man kann sich nun darüber streiten ob es einfach schön doof war von mir, es meinem Jetlag zu verdanken war (war gestern über 24 Std. wach nachdem ich aus New York gekommen bin) oder ob ihr es auch so gesehen hättet (oder nicht gesehen.) Auf jeden Fall sehen sie jetzt normal aus und unter Picture Mode auf dem Setting "Photo" sogar besser. Die Farbe weis ist tatsächlich schön weis und nicht so grau wie auf dem T220.

http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1309/mend.jpg

Womit ich im Moment noch zu kämpfen habe ist den Monitor auf „Standard“ zu lassen!!! Er scheint sich immer wieder selbst in „Gamer“ umzustellen wenn er länger aus war. Hoffentlich ist das einfach nur etwas was ich noch nicht gefunden habe.

Eigentlich wollte ich einen schönen Test machen (folgt noch) da wir jetzt aber schon mitten drin sind, mache ich kurz erstmal hier so weiter. Hier auf das Angebot WÜNSCHE!!! Her damit, mache dann auch gerne Fotos, Videos etc…
  Test Spiele im Moment wären Anno 2070, MW2, Dead Island…


----------



## akoya (25. November 2011)

hab meinen benq heute auch bekommen, nur ich kann keine 120 hz bei meiner asus dcII 6970 einstellen, nur bei 1024x768 kann ich 120hz einstellen.

gibts da nen trick oder ne versteckte einstellung im CCC?

vielen dank

MfG

EDIT:

meine auflösung ist full hd, mitgeliefertes DVI-DL kabel ist angeschlossen


----------



## hamburgcity (26. November 2011)

Soooo... da ich trotz "Standard" Einstellung mit der Fotodarstellung weiterhin vereinzelt Probleme festgestellt habe, wollte ich weitere, abfotografierte Bilder hochladen. Während des zuschneiden habe ich was interessantes entdeckt. Es scheint als würden die Fotos nur auf dem BenQ schlecht aussehen wenn im WINDOWS PHOTO VIEWER geöffnet  Sobald ich sie mit Paint oder Photoshop öffne sehen sie normal aus. Ich habe KEIN AHNUNG woran das liegen kann. Ich habe dazu ein Video gemacht. Es handelt sich um ein Urlaubsfoto, bitte keine bösen Kommentare  

IMG 5917 - YouTube


----------



## hamburgcity (26. November 2011)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Soooo... da ich trotz "Standard" Einstellung mit der Fotodarstellung weiterhin vereinzelt Probleme festgestellt habe, wollte ich weitere, abfotografierte Bilder hochladen. Während des zuschneiden habe ich was interessantes entdeckt. Es scheint als würden die Fotos nur auf dem BenQ schlecht aussehen wenn im WINDOWS PHOTO VIEWER geöffnet  Sobald ich sie mit Paint oder Photoshop öffne sehen sie normal aus. Ich habe KEIN AHNUNG woran das liegen kann. Ich habe dazu ein Video gemacht. Es handelt sich um ein Urlaubsfoto, bitte keine bösen Kommentare
> 
> IMG 5917 - YouTube


 
Nach LANGER Suche habe ich das Problem nun gelößt. Hier gabs die "Anleitung" dazu: Windows 7: Gelbstich in der Fotoanzeige beseitigen « [W-inside] powered by gieseke-buch.de


----------



## akoya (26. November 2011)

hast du schon zufällig rausgefunden wie der monitor in den standby geht? wenn er bei mir in den standby gehen soll, wechelt er nur die farben von rot auf blau zu grün usw.


----------



## hamburgcity (26. November 2011)

akoya schrieb:


> hast du schon zufällig rausgefunden wie der monitor in den standby geht? wenn er bei mir in den standby gehen soll, wechelt er nur die farben von rot auf blau zu grün usw.


 
Wenn Du den ganz normales Standby-Modus (Energysparmodus) meinst, habe es grad ausprobiert und er wird ganz normal schwarz.


----------



## Maggiefix (26. November 2011)

Ich will mir den Monitor eventuell zu Weihnachten auch können. Berichtet mal ein bisschen, vorallem wie die Fraben sind interessiert mich. Ist er schön knallig, kräftig erkennt man Details gut. Wie ist der Schwarzwert, eher Hell oder doch schon schön dunkel usw usw.

Ist echt eine Mega schwere Entscheidung welchen Monitor ich nehmen sll


----------



## akoya (26. November 2011)

also wenn er bei mir in den standby sollte, siehts dann so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hamburgcity (26. November 2011)

akoya schrieb:


> also wenn er bei mir in den standby sollte, siehts dann so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OH! Das sieht aber sehr komisch aus :-/ Habe sowas auch noch nie gesehen. Die Nachricht auf dem Bildschirm scheint komisch zu sein. Sicher dass es kein komischer Bildschirmschoner ist? Sonst würde ich mal am Montag beim Belkin Service anrufen oder im Handbuch nachschauen.


----------



## akoya (26. November 2011)

naja im handbuch findet man nichts nützliches wo man es direkt einstellen kann oder so.

die farbe wechselt immer und das blaue fenster bewegt sich immer weiter bei jedem farbenwechsel.

ich werd denk ich mal anrufen am montag.

bei dir geht er also ganz normal in den standby?!


----------



## hamburgcity (27. November 2011)

Ja, bei mir geht der ganz normal in den Standby. Stell mal deinen Energiesparplan in Standart wiederher. Ich habe Monitor bei mir auf 1. Std eingestellt und Energiesparmodus auf Niemals. Zum testen habe ich "Bildschirm ausschalten" einfach mal auf 1 Min gestellt gehabt.


----------



## akoya (27. November 2011)

habs grad ausprobiert, ändert sich nichts.


----------



## AlpineRider (27. November 2011)

@ *hamburgcity*:
Das ist echt heftig mit dem Spiele Modus. Bei meinem LG W2453TQ werden im Spiele Modus zwar die Farben weitaus intensiver, für den normalen Betrieb schon überzeichnet, aber die Abstufung zwischen den Nuancen bleibt noch immer weich und es ist vor allem nichts so griesig. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, sieh dir mal den Spiele Modus bei anderen XL2420T an, denn ich vermute, dass die Ansteuerung bei deinem im Spiele Modus defekt sei. So grauslich darf das doch nicht aussehen - Wie ist das dann erst recht bei Spielen? 

Wollte auch meinen LG W2453TQ in Rente schicken und mir stattdessen den BenQ XL2420T holen, aber wenn ich solche Stories betreffend Qualität lese, überlege ich mir es noch


----------



## hamburgcity (27. November 2011)

AlpineRider schrieb:


> @ *hamburgcity*:
> Das ist echt heftig mit dem Spiele Modus. Bei meinem LG W2453TQ werden im Spiele Modus zwar die Farben weitaus intensiver, für den normalen Betrieb schon überzeichnet, aber die Abstufung zwischen den Nuancen bleibt noch immer weich und es ist vor allem nichts so griesig. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, sieh dir mal den Spiele Modus bei anderen XL2420T an, denn ich vermute, dass die Ansteuerung bei deinem im Spiele Modus defekt sei. So grauslich darf das doch nicht aussehen - Wie ist das dann erst recht bei Spielen?
> 
> Wollte auch meinen LG W2453TQ in Rente schicken und mir stattdessen den BenQ XL2420T holen, aber wenn ich solche Stories betreffend Qualität lese, überlege ich mir es noch


 
Hi AlpineRider. Ich muss auch hier entwarnen. Es handelte sich dabei um einen Windows Photo Viewer "Fehler". Das Farbprofil welches unter Systemsteuerung --> Farbverwaltung für den 2420T angelegt wurde, sorgte für die grausamen Fotos. Erst im "winfuture-forum" habe ich eine Lösung dazu gefunden. Ich werde versuchen heute einen kleinen Test zu erstellen.


----------



## joel3214 (27. November 2011)

Da fragt man sich aber warum das bei anderen Bildschirmen nicht auffällt hmm.


----------

